
Tragically Hip's Gord Downie Dead at 53 - jonawesomegreen
http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/gord-downie-obit-1.4359906
======
52-6F-62
Terribly sad day.

It's been a sad week for Canada having lost John Dunsworth on Monday.

Here's one of my favourites -- Gord Downie performing a dramatization of an Al
Purdy poem, with a dub of Al Purdy reading, himself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPKeczB3wrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPKeczB3wrg)

Downie was an advocate of Canadian arts & letters, and naturally, a poet
himself. The CBC Obituary is a good read and does him better justice than I
can.

